# How to find the ant trails



## slapshotct (Apr 12, 2017)

I know I have some carpenter ant colonies in my walls since this warm weather brought out the winged ants from two places (jointed body so they aren't termites). They were coming out from under the baseboard so I am sure they are in the wall. I sprayed Ortho Home Defense inside of the house since I would rather they go outside than in right now. Here is the strange part: I have never seen a "non-winged" carpenter ant inside the house so I assume they are feeding outside somewhere. 

What is the best way to find the ant trails outside of the home so I know where to put the ant bait? Also, how good are they at finding the bait if I don't put it on an existing trail? In other words, can I put it near the other side of that wall on the outside so they could smell it or is that just wishful thinking? Thank you for your help!


----------



## dgghostkilla (Apr 15, 2017)

I hate ants


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you really have Carpenter ants then you have wet wood some place.
Leaking roof, siding to close to grade, Ect.
Post some pictures of the outside of the home.
Ant bait is useless.
Consider calling a real exterminator.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you have carpenter ants then there is a very good chance you also have termites. Look for a way for them to get from the ground into your house. Is your siding too close to the ground? Do you have bricks that go into the ground? Are you on a slab, crawl space or basement? What does the outside of your house look like in the area where the carpenter ants appeared on the inside?


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

You must consult an company dealing in termite services.


----------

